# Drum Masters 2015???



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Anyone interested in a CPR Black Drum tournament? I'm thinking from Feb. 14 thru April 15th. I'm placing the first $100 into the pot. Payout dependent on how many people enter. All $$$ goes into the pot. I'm even thinking about giving an additional prize for the first drum over 43" caught and entered. Let me know what you think. Since I am the official judge I will not be participating in the tournament.

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm in. Do you want to give me your $100 now or wait till its over.jk. Do you want to go by length or weight? I think just a picture of the fish on a check-it stick or similar ruler should suffice, maybe come up with some random object to have in the picture with the fish to keep everyone honest. What about entry fees? I'm thinking around $25 so its cheep for everybody. Do you want to go by biggest fish, most fish, or most combined inches of fish? Let me know what you think, I'll help in any way I can.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Lenght
$10
Everyone will have an object for the photo
Longest fish takes it


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

I'm in. Also sending you an email...


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Lenght
> $10
> Everyone will have an object for the photo
> Longest fish takes it


$10 is even better. Are you gonna try to set it up to pay through paypal? Just one winner or 1st,2nd,3rd?


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Finally a tournament I can afford !!!! Lets us know when the rules and regulations are final! I am definetly interrested for $10


----------



## deatonic (Jul 15, 2014)

FYI - that is Valentine's Weekend. I think if I was gone all weekend fishing, it would cost me (at least new fishing gear). Any other weekend I'd be in.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

deatonic said:


> FYI - that is Valentine's Weekend. I think if I was gone all weekend fishing, it would cost me (at least new fishing gear). Any other weekend I'd be in.


geez man you got it bad if you have to celebrate valetines for a complete month!!!! LOL glad my wife only wants one day for that special holiday.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

The tournament is for 61 days you pick when you can go. Day or night. Rain or shine. Payout will be dependent on participation. For sure it will pay out first and second place.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Let me know when you get the details worked out, I got 4 people in already.


----------



## jmk300d (Aug 22, 2012)

Count me in, let me know if you want to do it through pay pal or if I just need to mail it somewhere. Maybe I will get lucky and hook a Big Ugly while trout fishing in the bays!


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Sounds like fun. I may enter it. For ten bucks why not?


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

This is a great idea. WISH I WAS HERE! but i am moving to new orleans. 

Hey, by the way, you should define the boundaries for the tournament. Upper texas coast only?


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

What should the random object in the photos be?


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey, get a notice up in Boyd's at the dike. Maybe get them to take entries? That place is bull drum central.


----------



## deatonic (Jul 15, 2014)

Oops. I misread the date. I'm in.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I think if I place a notice at Boyd's it will get out of control. But on the other hand I just might!

Example of previous entrant:









Preliminary Rules
1. You MUST have FUN competing in this tournament! 
2. Participants MUST have requested, PAY and received a Unique Identifier prior to competing. By requesting a Unique Identifier you agree to follow all set rules and release the organizers, CBF Team Members, Family, Myself or Associates from ANY liability. 
To request your Unique Identifier send the following to [email protected] 
REQUIRED information is Your Name, Email Address, and Phone Number. Optional Information such as your Address, and Web handle would be appreciated. 
3. All fish MUST be CAUGHT in accordance to the Rules and Regulations set forth by the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department. 
4. All Drum MUST be caught on Fly Tackle or ROD AND REEL. No trot or hand lines. 
5. All Drum must be caught between Sat, February 14th, 2015 (12:01 am) thru Wednesday, April 15th (11:59 pm). Entries must be submitted before Thursday, April 15th (11:59 am / noon). to be considered for a prize. 
6. Catch Submittal:
You MUST measure fish on an acceptable measuring device. (Don't RISK it!) 
Two (2) pictures are REQUIRED. 
1)Full Shot of Fish on acceptable measuring device placed on the ground. 
2)Full Shot of Fish with ANGLER holding the fish. Touching the fish is acceptable 
if the fish cannot be lifted safely. 
(Hopefully this will be done only by the Ladies and Children.) 
If you want to make sure your catch is considered a Close up of Mouth closed 
and on the 0 mark on acceptable measuring device and a Close up of the Tail 
on acceptable measuring device would be beneficial. 
All pictures submitted need to have your Unique Identifier included in the picture. 
The Unique Identifier will most likely be a playing card. Once you know your 
Unique Identifier you may want to laminate it and keep it with you. 
If you are fishing and forget your Unique Identifier at home and you catch a 
fish use a paper plate or such and write your card down on it and include that in you pictures. 
No angled shots PLEASE. Try to take the picture while standing DIRECTLY over the Fish. 
When in doubt take multiple pictures. 
Try not to send in bloody fish pictures. Clean the fish or shoot the other side. 
Please DO NOT submit pictures of top less fishermen. 
All pictures submitted will become property of CATCHINGBIGFISH.NET 
You MUST email all entry submissions to [email protected]. 
In your email submissions you must include he following: 
Length of fish, Location the fish was caught, bait used and Time caught. 
Optional information may include - Conditions, Tides, Equipment and maybe a 
little story of what took place. 
All questionable pictures will be disqualified. 
All decisions are FINAL. 
7. NO MOTORIZED BOATS ALLOWED. Kayaks are permissible to fish out of but MUST adhere to ALL parts of rule #6 above except for the picture of the fish on the ground. Take the best pictures and measurements possible. If you truly have a winning fish take it to shore. 
8. No Fishing Guides allowed. 
9. Boundaries - ALL TEXAS jetties, piers, bays and beaches. 
10. This tournament pays out prizes for 1st, 2nd and maybe 3rd dependent on the number of entries. This tournament goes by the longest single Black Drum. 
All ties will be decided by earliest entry of catch. If a tie still remains a flip of a coin will decide the WINNER. 
11. Entrants must be on good terms with CATCHINGBIGFISH.NET and associates. CATCHINGBIGFISH.NET reserves the right to not allow an individual to enter, 
as well as reserving the right to disqualify a individual for un-sportsman like conduct or becoming on bad terms with the CATCHINGBIGFISH.NET. 
This includes any form of cheating and not turning in all required materials, photos or information.
12. This is a Black Drum Tournament only. No other fish will be judged. Any Black Drum OVER 43 inches will be posted in the MONSTER FISH list. 
13. Prize donations are WELCOMED! Only one prize per person will be allowed. 
14. CATCHINGBIGFISH.NET reserves the right to modify, change or add rules as deemed necessary anytime during this tournament without warning or notice.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

How can we pay? If I sign up my whole family can I register them all under my email and just get a different identifier for each?


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> How can we pay? If I sign up my whole family can I register them all under my email and just get a different identifier for each?


Shark Chum, if you enter......then i might as well just email my money to you! LOL.. good luck bud I am sure you will place in this tournment..... since you own the big uglies around here ( from what i see and read)

oh that may be an idea...can i just put my money on shrkchum taking the whole thing. shrakchum 1st place mrs.sharkchum 2nd followed by the rest of the fam!!!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Castaway2 said:


> Shark Chum, if you enter......then i might as well just email my money to you! LOL.. good luck bud I am sure you will place in this tournment..... since you own the big uglies around here ( from what i see and read)
> 
> oh that may be an idea...can i just put my money on shrkchum taking the whole thing. shrakchum 1st place mrs.sharkchum 2nd followed by the rest of the fam!!!


If there's one thing I've learned fishing tournaments its the fact that you never know who's gonna win. I'm in it for the fun and the competition, when I win something its just a bonus.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm still working on the details but one can pay me in person or PayPal using the friends and family option. If the friends and family option is not used it will cost $10.75 with $10 going to the pot. Payout will be 70/30% for fist and second place if we have 30 or more entrants we will pay out three places at 65/25/10%.

SC and others - you can use one email for a family but each person will have to get their own identifier.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I'm still working on the details but one can pay me in person or PayPal using the friends and family option. If the friends and family option is not used it will cost $10.75 with $10 going to the pot. Payout will be 70/30% for fist and second place if we have 30 or more entrants we will pay out three places at 65/25/10%.
> 
> SC and others - you can use one email for a family but each person will have to get their own identifier.


Thanks for putting this together, I know it's a lot of work and I'm grateful there are people like you to do it for the benefit of everyone else. If you don't mine a little extra work how about adding a youth division for kids 17 and under, same rules, same entry fee, just a separate division so the kids don't have to compete against the adults. I will even donate $100 to a youth pot to get it started if you want to do it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sounds like a plan. 
We will pay out 3 places for the kids regardless on how many kids enter.

Thanks for your donation.


----------



## Here Fish (Oct 24, 2013)

I'll throw my hat into the ring for this tourney. I can probably can get atleast 1 or 2 more on it too.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Sounds like a plan.
> We will pay out 3 places for the kids regardless on how many kids enter.
> 
> Thanks for your donation.


What's the email for the paypal so I can send you my entry fee and donation?


----------



## cwc (Aug 9, 2009)

How many entrants is in this tourney


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Curently we ahve 40 Adults and 11 Kids entered. There is still time to get in. Total payout in cash and prizes is over $1000.


----------

